# New EOS Digital Solution Disk Software 33.3A for Windows - DPP 4.9.0 with EOS R support!



## BRunner (Sep 16, 2018)

You can download it here https://support-hk.canon-asia.com/contents/HK/EN/0200570202.html
Download works with 5DmkIV serial.
Source FM forums http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1561601/0#14597106


----------



## MartinF. (Sep 16, 2018)

BRunner said:


> You can download it here https://support-hk.canon-asia.com/contents/HK/EN/0200570202.html
> Download works with 5DmkIV serial.
> Source FM forums http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1561601/0#14597106



this is great news. I have just downloaded the software and typed in my 6D serialnumber.
The DPP 4.9.0.0 not only support new EF lenses, EOS-R camera and RF lenses, there are also some new features for some us. I have waited a long time for larger thumbnails and largers fonts when using DPP4 on a 15" laptop with a high resolution screen (3840x2160). An now it is here! Great job Canon. I love to see DPP4 still evolve


----------



## BRunner (Sep 17, 2018)

MartinF. said:


> ...I have waited a long time for larger thumbnails and largers fonts when using DPP4 on a 15" laptop with a high resolution screen (3840x2160). An now it is here!....


This is good news, I had same trouble with small fonts on my Dell XPS15 4k display. Looks like Canon starts accept the 4k reality


----------



## Jethro (Sep 23, 2018)

Any clues on a mac version? I've tried a couple of times to navigate the site and can't find it.


----------

